# Has anyone flowered under the 2700k-3000k T5 bulbs?



## bud88 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been searching for the best price on some replacement T5 6500k bulbs and I keep running into the 2700k-3000k bulbs that are all advertised for flowering use? 
  Just wondering if anyone has ever tried,  a "start to finish"  T5 grow using these bulbs?

Doubtful that they would even come close to HPS, and you would probably get fluffy flowers as apposed to dense nugs....

  I am betting that it doesnt work well or everyone would be doing it!!! Nowhere near the recommended lumens required in a 4 x 4 space.......


Be Safe>........


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 9, 2014)

Ive been running T5s for flower for many years now....  I have a 2 x 4' tent and run 10 4' T5 bulbs in that space and it keeps my jars full from crop to crop...  I run 5 bloom bulbs, 2 6500k, 1 10000k, and 2 10000k with UV...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 9, 2014)

hey bud88! i also use the t5's for flowering. i only have a 4 bulb fixture which i use 2 of the bloom spectrum bulbs, 1 10000 k and 1 10000 k with uv. i supplement with around 100 watts of cfl bulbs too. around 3/4's of that is 2700 or 3000 k(i can't remember which) and 1/4 is 6500 k. jaam - you are the first person other than myslef i have seen using the 10000 k with uv. i bought it on a whim when i didn't feel like getting one of the lizard lights from the pet store. do you feel it amps up your trich production?

i use the t5's because i am trying to do this on the cheap. i have a 4x2x4 tent. i would like more lumens but i have grown some pretty dense buds with the t5's(dutch passion master kush). my last grow was pretty airy but it was a thai sativa so i think that is to be expected.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 9, 2014)

not sure if this is allowed. delete the post if it is not but here is a link to my master kush grow on another site before a found MP...

http://www.rollitup.org/t/dutch-passion-master-kush-grow.727922/page-8#post-10057673


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 9, 2014)

This is my first run using the 10000k with the uv...   I cant really say that the uv upped trich production but when I first added the 10000k into the mix it def made a difference...  most of this run is the first time being run thru flower so its hard to compare...  my lemon skunk cut seems about the same as previous runs...  shes a trich machine...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 9, 2014)

not to hijack buds post but i guess it is pertinent. i read a lot about trichomes being mother natures way of protecting the plant from uv light. i also read a lot of opinions on uv lighting. i can't say i have ever seen anything close to a scientific test but the uv component never seemed to hurt. well, except it is uncomfortable to look at so i prolly shouldn't. 

i actually veg with the 10000 kelvin t5's, bud. my plants all seem to be really stocky but healthy. i am leary of trying the 6500 bulbs since i don't have a lot of height to work with in my tent. even my sativa plants were short but robust. still had the thin sativa leaves though. bottom line on the t5's for flower for me is they work. if you are strapped for funds on this grow, the bulbs are cheap($7-$9 each) so for an 8 bulb fixture if you go with what jaam is doing, you can probably flower for around another $60. i don't get a gram per watt but i was close my last grow(about 10 oz's using 300 or so watts). that being said, i am interested in trying some of the led's a lot of folks here have but what fun is it if you can't tinker with stuff?


----------



## bud88 (Oct 10, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> not to hijack buds post but i guess it is pertinent. i read a lot about trichomes being mother natures way of protecting the plant from uv light. i also read a lot of opinions on uv lighting. i can't say i have ever seen anything close to a scientific test but the uv component never seemed to hurt. well, except it is uncomfortable to look at so i prolly shouldn't.
> 
> i actually veg with the 10000 kelvin t5's, bud. my plants all seem to be really stocky but healthy. i am leary of trying the 6500 bulbs since i don't have a lot of height to work with in my tent. even my sativa plants were short but robust. still had the thin sativa leaves though. bottom line on the t5's for flower for me is they work. if you are strapped for funds on this grow, the bulbs are cheap($7-$9 each) so for an 8 bulb fixture if you go with what jaam is doing, you can probably flower for around another $60. i don't get a gram per watt but i was close my last grow(about 10 oz's using 300 or so watts). that being said, i am interested in trying some of the led's a lot of folks here have but what fun is it if you can't tinker with stuff?



Not hijacking at all...as you said its pertinent information! Im currently vegging 2 ea. clones GSC and Strawberry Cough and the 6500k T5's right on top of them has them very happy and popping all kinds of nodes..  If I decide to go cheap this time I am assuming that its best to SCROG or LST these?  How are the 3000k bulbs on the electric bill?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 10, 2014)

4' T5 bulbs are all 54 watts I believe...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 10, 2014)

i think there are 2 types of t5. high output(54 watt) and standard(28 w). hopefully you got the high output version. not sure if they have different fixtures but i bet they do. i have the 4 bulb ho fixture. so that is about 216 watts so every 4 hours is a kwh on my electric bill. not much worse than having 3 60 watt incandescents on for the same amount of time. for your 8 bulb fixtures that would double obviously.
 i saw you had a post about radiant heat as well. my tent with the fans and lights actually warmed up the small room in the basement i have it living in to the point where the tent was getting too hot recirculating the air. that room is probably 10 ft x 8 ft and not insulated at all. one wall is a concrete exterior wall. you will have to see how your setup pumps out heat but if it were me, in the new england winter, and you have a good carbon filter going, i'd recirculate that air into my living space. warmish, humidified air in the winter is good. i have to worry about my sons friends getting nosy so i don't have that luxury. sorry to ramble on but you know that i do that...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

Bud88, is there a reason that are you looking at T5s instead of a HPS?


----------



## bud88 (Oct 11, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Bud88, is there a reason that are you looking at T5s instead of a HPS?



The plan is a 5 x 5 tent and 1000w HPS setup to go along with my 4 x 4 tent with 4' 8 bulb T5's. I was just wondering if there was a cheaper alternative if I am not financially able to get everything before my girls need to be flipped... I may have to have another dedicated line installed before I am able to run the second tent.  Its an old house and I want to be 100% sure that the wiring can handle everything :aok:


----------



## Riddleme (Oct 24, 2014)

I flower with T5's posted a few pics here 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=899946&postcount=49


----------



## bud88 (Oct 25, 2014)

thx Riddleme! Looks really nice.


----------

